# T&G Groove set for undersized 1/4 panels?



## Gore (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys, first post, love the site.

My question is whether or not there is a tongue and groove bit set that works well with undersized 1/4 plywood that you find at big box stores. I recently made some pantry cabinets with an off-brand bit set that was a true 1/4 cut width and the panels seemed to fit a little sloppy for my liking. I actually finished by making the cuts on a table saw to get things more snug. I was looking at the Katana set but it's listed as 1/4 as well and I am hoping to avoid having to do a bunch of switching slot cutters and adjusting. Maybe this is just wishful thinking. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

the 5.2mm one is the one you want to use for 1/4" plywood.

11pc 1/4" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set | eBay
pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bb71ba8d


or MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set 
5.2mm #309 #5349 #7649 

eBay item,,▼
But why just one when you can have a complete set for just a little bit more.
The 3/8" one is the hard one to come by in the sets.

OR

You can get the set that comes with the 1/4" and the 5.2 mm slot cutter..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PC-ELITE-...362776566?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item588f635ff6

I have one and it's a very nice set..

http://www.elitetools.ca/product/2-pc-shaker-door-router-bit-set-shank620

====== 
======



Gore said:


> Hey guys, first post, love the site.
> 
> My question is whether or not there is a tongue and groove bit set that works well with undersized 1/4 plywood that you find at big box stores. I recently made some pantry cabinets with an off-brand bit set that was a true 1/4 cut width and the panels seemed to fit a little sloppy for my liking. I actually finished by making the cuts on a table saw to get things more snug. I was looking at the Katana set but it's listed as 1/4 as well and I am hoping to avoid having to do a bunch of switching slot cutters and adjusting. Maybe this is just wishful thinking.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2011)

The ebay set looks good, but I don't know about the quality...would you say it's ok for occasional use? I am going to see if they have one with a 1/2 shank too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Yes the quality is good, check out his feed back ,I have two sets 
The 1/2" shank is not needed ,you are just cutting a small slot the norm..

Also
2 PC Plywood Flat Panel Conversion Cutter Router Bit | eBay

========



Gore said:


> The ebay set looks good, but I don't know about the quality...would you say it's ok for occasional use? I am going to see if they have one with a 1/2 shank too.


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, I found the same set with a 1/2" shank...how would you create the matching tongue for a 5.2mm groove?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just stack up the cutters so you have a tongue after the pass by the cutters..that's what makes the 3/8" wide cutter neat in the set..  but the other set I posted will do it all, one pass with bits and it's done..that's why so many like the shaker sets.

" ELITE SHAKER DOOR "

The 5.2mm cutter is install on the arbor but it's hard to see,the other cutter in the picture is the 1/4" wide bit, that comes with the set...

You can beat the cost by using the Elite set and it's just as good maybe a little better...because you get the extra cutter as well in the set.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Shaker-Pattern_Cope-Cutters/productinfo/02002/
=====



Gore said:


> Ok, I found the same set with a 1/2" shank...how would you create the matching tongue for a 5.2mm groove?


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2011)

Man...I don't know what my problem is but I am brain farting bad right now...let me see if I get this, please bear with me here..

I could buy the 11pc set and run the single 5.2mm slot cutter to make the groove to accept the undersized 1/4 panel, then I would need 2x3/8" cutters to make the tongue on the rails? Or would I need to use two different sized cutters to make a 5.2 tongue that would be offset a tad?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You get two arbors with the set, put the 5.2mm on one of them and then stack up the other arbor with the 3/8" and two of the other cutters so it can be use on 3/4" thick stock the norm..

The 3/8" and a 1/4" will do the trick the norm for 3/4" thick stock..

Note,,,you can push it to use it on 1 1/4" wide stock if needed.

=====



Gore said:


> Man...I don't know what my problem is but I am brain farting bad right now...let me see if I get this, please bear with me here..
> 
> I could buy the 11pc set and run the single 5.2mm slot cutter to make the groove to accept the undersized 1/4 panel, then I would need 2x3/8" cutters to make the tongue on the rails? Or would I need to use two different sized cutters to make a 5.2 tongue that would be offset a tad?


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2011)

ok, now I got it, thanks. When I went back and reread your post I saw the Elite Shaker link...but the first time I read it, it wasn't there...thought I was losing my mind. 

Do you know off-hand the combo of cutters that would be used with the 3/8" cutter?

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It can be any combo of cutters that you want to use , the bearing in the picture do not come with the cutter set, I put them in place to cut only a 1/4" deep for many projects ..

======



Gore said:


> ok, now I got it, thanks. When I went back and reread your post I saw the Elite Shaker link...but the first time I read it, it wasn't there...thought I was losing my mind.
> 
> Do you know off-hand the combo of cutters that would be used with the 3/8" cutter?
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, I didn't know if there was a specific combo that would cut a tongue directly in the center of a 3/4 piece without going over...but after thinking about it I guess it really doesn't matter as long as I center the tongue


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

True. but the tongue can be off center in fact it's best if it's off center, more meat for the panel..they just need to match up...in both parts..1/8" min. on the back side of the frame for the panel..

I use a wood block of wood to line up the cutters and to make them into matched set in that way I pop in the 1st. bit and just pop in the 2nd bit and I don't move the router up or down when I pop in the 2nd. bit,,,and they are always lined right up on dead center with each other at the mill job.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

Note I use the ELITE set all the time for 1/4" MDF that is a true 1/4" thick the norm but some times you need to use the brass shims to get it just right for the slip fit. 

======


Gore said:


> Ok, I didn't know if there was a specific combo that would cut a tongue directly in the center of a 3/4 piece without going over...but after thinking about it I guess it really doesn't matter as long as I center the tongue


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2011)

That's good advice on not moving the router...I'll have to try that.


----------

